# Help me find a betta to fall in love with ...



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

After losing 2 boys last night to injuries, I need a pick me up. If anyone could find a boy very similiar to the one in my AV I will give you free (betta)babies lol!

But other than that, I just need to fall in love with somefishy :-(


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Do you want just the coloring? Or does it have to be a delta tail too? And I'm sorry):


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

He was a halfmoon - I want to breed so I'd like another halfmoon. It doesn't HAVE to be his coloring, just some beautiful somebody to get me over this hump...


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

I would be watching for Smilesbetta on AB. He has some red marbles, I have one of the spawn brothers who I just spawned last weekend. It'll be a few months but I have some of his babies.

I'm sorry for your loss deary. <3


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Daw I'm sorry I would help you regardless of the babies although I love your spawns  
What kind of boy do you want just any one with any coloring just as long as you fall in love?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Here are some of my favorites 
I love is face lol 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1312694507 
and his colors stun me 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1312655245
same with him I was actually thinking about maybe bidding on him but i have no place for him 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1312687807
and something about him makes me really happy 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1312698008

lol those are my favorites, in any case I hope you find someone new to spoil and love


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

I would really Like to help..... Just tell me what to do!


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1312820406








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1312721155








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1312713006








http://bettafishstore.com/Halfmoon/FANCY-HALFMOON-2/flypage.tpl.html








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1312699804








^His ears are different
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1313548360
EDIT: Sorry for the big pics 0.0


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

Here are some of the ones I found on AB,
Black and White(Looks more Grey to me)
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1312741502
Yellow Butterfly(I think he's Stunning)
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1312750809
Black Copper
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1312674672
Orange Dalmatian
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1312713004

Tellme if you want more!


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

Here is one that's pretty stunning. Not as stunning as your avie boy though. So sorry.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1313152695


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

Here is another
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1312713004


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

CoverMeInClay said:


> Here is another
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1312713004


wow!!! gorgeous find!


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Haha I think its funny cause Bettas143 posted the same one great minds think alike, eh?


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

^_^ yep yep
@_* that goes for twisted minds too, hehe


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

I found these:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1312598409

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1312594584

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1312606164

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1312612208

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1312606182

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1312598411

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1312655170

I'm so sorry for your loss ): Hope I helped some with my betta spam


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

I found some more! 
Black Melano
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1313687103
Red Gold
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1313152695
Red Dragon
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1313152595
White Creame Platinum
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1313152464
Lavander Butterfly
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1313030414
Opaque
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1313030419
Mustard
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1313030421
Orange
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1313030422
Another Dalmatian(pink-ish)
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1313030425
Yellow
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1313034017
Orange Butterfly-ish
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1313034021
Cambodian Red Butterfly-ish
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1313035201
Another Yellow
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1313035209
Green Marble
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1313056200 

Sorry I did alot  But if u want more which im guessing No tell me


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

No I need alot lol feel free to keep adding. None are striking me yet ... although there are quite a few favorites there. I think I'm still mourning Gumbo though ... that's why nothing is speaking to me yet


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

What about him (I think he's gorgeous)
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1312821610


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1312701006

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1312702299

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1312709313

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1312626606

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1312626605

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1312722603

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1312722606

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1312726764

Thought you might like these


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

This boy looks innocent.That's why I think you'd like him
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1313034008


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1312758350

Just saw these pretty boy


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

I don't know if these areposted yet but here they are
Marble White Blue
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1312612208
Black and Blue
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1312696186
Blue Marble?
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1312723561
Grey
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1312816164


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Not sure if you're into butterflies... but omg, CANNOT ignore the HUGE dorsal on this guy. I like his finnage >.<
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1312606061

DANG 1960, you got full fins!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1312685290

Hehe, not the greatest fins but he looks like your marble mama!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1312710367

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1312741505


ILL BE BACK @[email protected]


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

Do you only want Halfmoons? or can we do halfmoon plakats?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Lol you know what I would do go into a petstore yeah I mean bad genetics with unknown background but I mean I love some of those the most


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

Well I found a HMPK I think he looks like gumbo except he's blue...
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1312784737


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I did buy a boy yesterday from PetSmart actually! LOL

I will look at plakats - who knows I may fall in love - I'll look at any tail type really , but I'm honestly wanting a halfmoon pair. I think I found one pair that I like - the salamander butterfly someone posted. There is also a black/red doubletail that is TDF.

I did buy this one: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashm1313058602

I'm trying to decide if I have the money to buy a pair - really I should just breed the pairs that I have already!!


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

I posted the salamander!!!! *Hops all around* I feel useful xD


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

I know you said you wanted Halfmoon pairs but I found HMPKs!
Here's a pair of HMPK!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1312677605
Here's another!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1312690078


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

well i feel so bad for you and would kill for free bettas i thought about this male for you. he is very cute and i asked the seller a while back and he has some females for him.
http://http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1312612208 
hope all goes well!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

wait. this may be a winner! i saw him and it looked like your type of fish. if you want i could talk to the seller for a spawn sibling for you. 
http://http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1312626606


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1312941997

I want him ><

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1312729501

This guy's cool- Almost like a butterfly pattern for spots 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1312730478

*omg* looks kinda like your avatar ><

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1312885210










omgomgomg, literally a dalmatian!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1313066658

I want this guy :<

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1313131806


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1312815301

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1312711157

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1312710474

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1312710974

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1313132409


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

OMG the koi HMPK....

he's staying on my tab... then I came across this guy. I think I am finally smitten....








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1312884014


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Annnnd.... he's mine! And the koi.

I love that salamander that was posted before but this deep boy ... wow... I am definitely head over heels. I'm going to get a sister if one is available. And now ... I have officially spent more than I should.

Thanks everyone so much for y'all caring and help <3 Love you all


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Which ones?


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

The salamander above and the koi you posted  Want yer babies? lol

Heck anyone that posted here if ya want babies let me know - just pay for priority shipping please! You guys helped so much.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Oooh..those two are very pretty :-D


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

I've got to stop looking at this thread or there will be infighting in my house over the necessity of obtaining more fish.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

cajunamy said:


> OMG the koi HMPK....
> 
> he's staying on my tab... then I came across this guy. I think I am finally smitten....
> 
> ...



He's gorgeous. If you breed him - I'd definitely be interested in his babies lol


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

definitely breeding him! I'd love to have a hmpk and a hm strain of him if i can manage it


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

sry bout the loss of the 2 boys!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Idk if I can have a fry atm!! The only tank I have is so heavily planted I cant make frequent water changes in it >.< Arghhhhh! But they were SO CUTE D:

I am glad you liked that one, though. He reminded me of Gumbo, albeit with a shorter tail  <333


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm glad you got ones that you love! YAY! It makes me happy that you found some and I am super excited to see what you make with them.
Oh and what cha goin to name em' XP
And I would love your babies lol, as that sounds not creepy if you have any left lol im just not sure how much shipping is


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I try not to name my newbies till their here ... I know I want the koi boy to have a name similiar to Gumbo, but not sure yet. Jambalaya? Jamba? Etouffe? OH I KNOW! I don't wanna say yet though ... 

The purple boy ... ack. No clue lol!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

here i will show you one though, hope you like it =]
http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=2491&pictureid=16888http://


P.S. i think he is a salamander or somthing like that, but it's a male half-moon plakat (HMPK). i hope this helped (again xP)


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

also he has red fins and like a bluish- greenish body (it looks like the ocean) i LOVE his little white stripes on his fins x3


----------

